# Anyone want to help me decide which females to get for these males? :-)



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey everyone!

First off, I have a post about my choosing males here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=59426

That being said, I have purchases three already (which I MAY be breeding this spring/summer if I feel I am up to it after a LOT more research).

It has been established that I have a serious thing for rose tails, but I have been made aware of the problems breeding them will cause. That being said, I am looking for females that will complement these guys and will be asking the sellers I got them from for the matching females. If I have a choice of color and finnage, then I will let them know but thought I'd run it by everyone else to see their opinion. 

Ok onto the three males

1. Mustard Gas HM - unique color eh! - Interbettas on Aquabid










2. Platinum Butterfly HM - Interbettas on Aquabid









3. Red Crystal Dragon - NiceBettas.com














I still have to decide on a 4th, but am joining the IBC before I decide, unless I see something I really like first. I seem to lean more towards the light colored bettas (looking for a white or cellophane next maybe?) except for in the last one, he is just WILD!

That being said, I would love to come out with something unique having to do with the light colored variety but I also love butterflies, so I am guessing #2 works out for that. So for example what kind of female would I need to look for to get say, a turquoise butterfly? Is it possible? Can you get them with a lot of white on the body then the blue part, and then the white on the outside?

Let me know what you think the options are or what you would do with these three

Thanks so much in advance!! 

Back to researching for me....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

It'd be cool if you got to choose the females! Whenever I'd ask for a sibling female with the male, they'd pick one out for me... however, she was still great quality.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> It'd be cool if you got to choose the females! Whenever I'd ask for a sibling female with the male, they'd pick one out for me... however, she was still great quality.



Ok good, I guess I will trust their opinion then? 
I caved in and bought a 4th. It's the exact kind I was looking for!

A beautiful white!










I love that little streak of red on his front fin! Eeeee!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oooo so well balanced! His caudal appears slightly rosetail-ish  hopefully he'll breed well though! And yes, once you decide to breed, it's a slippery slope with buying bettas hahaha. I have forced myself to be done though and work with what I have. At least with fry we always get a new interesting fish that we don't have!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Oooo so well balanced! His caudal appears slightly rosetail-ish  hopefully he'll breed well though! And yes, once you decide to breed, it's a slippery slope with buying bettas hahaha. I have forced myself to be done though and work with what I have. At least with fry we always get a new interesting fish that we don't have!



You like him? I just saw him and was like, OMG, no doubt, he's mine like, NOW! He is a bit rose-ish, tee hee! I really have a thing for those. Speaking of which:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1294753533

I saw this one after. I got mine for half of the bid it's at now, and I'm sure this one is going up. Sooooo rose-ish. I love mine though, but if he was never posted I would have been all over this guy!


So how do you stop buying, seriously? I am limited to 4 now, but in the spring....may be a different story. Ugh.

And that's a cool way to think of it....with all those babies....oh I'd be hopeless deciding....

Did you manage to win that beautiful double tail? I think I saw him in one of your latest posts....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> You like him? I just saw him and was like, OMG, no doubt, he's mine like, NOW! He is a bit rose-ish, tee hee! I really have a thing for those. Speaking of which:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1294753533
> 
> ...


Naw I haven't technically won him yet, but I'm going to be the high bidder lol. No one else has bid on him though, so I'm not worried. 

Small world! One of the bidders on that betta you just found is another forum member, martinismommy hah.

I actually almost got a Walmart betta today hah, he was a copper CT that just looked pretty... but I have my breeding goals clearly defined, and I forced myself to buy only what I needed to line breed those goals.. I'm done for now having two pair in each of the directions I want to go. You can see them all (minus two female pics) in that mentor thread I posted.

Check out line breeding at some point: http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=896
It really helps clean up your lines so that they're genetically sound, plus it's a good excuse to get 4 bettas for each direction you're going!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Naw I haven't technically won him yet, but I'm going to be the high bidder lol. No one else has bid on him though, so I'm not worried.
> 
> Small world! One of the bidders on that betta you just found is another forum member, martinismommy hah.
> 
> ...


Cool, good luck with the auction!

Small world indeed! I noticed her bidding, recognized her name as a really good breeder that frequents the boards. That fish must be pretty sweet then.... 

Awww a Walmart betta....I feel your pain! I always see ones I love at places like those. Dang petsmart! Well....you could always get him as a nice, er, pet;-)
Sorry, I'm no help at all....!

Going to check out that post again to see your fishes....

Thanks for the link to that article. VERY cool, and very interesting. I had to read it more than twice though, whew! A lot to take in.

Once I explain it to my hubby he is going to insist I have one direction....heh heh! Ok honey, ok....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Thanks for the link to that article. VERY cool, and very interesting. I had to read it more than twice though, whew! A lot to take in.
> 
> Once I explain it to my hubby he is going to insist I have one direction....heh heh! Ok honey, ok....


It was fairly intense! I still don't have the formula down hah. 

My hubby use to put up a fight, but then we decided he can add leopard geckos to his pets if I get bettas  plus he's deployed right now, so I need the hobby


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> It was fairly intense! I still don't have the formula down hah.
> 
> My hubby use to put up a fight, but then we decided he can add leopard geckos to his pets if I get bettas  plus he's deployed right now, so I need the hobby



Ahhh, I wish my husband would put up a fight like that! He LOVES animals, but we have such a zoo here now (a really high maintainence adorable himilayan cat, a cockatiel, a bearded dragon, hermit crabs, and a cute little tailbiting store bought betta), but while he loves 'em, he's like, gaaah no more! I am just so thankful he's into Bettas like me. I wish he'd fight to get another animal and make a deal like yours did;-)

Where is your hubby stationed? That must be so tough....good to have a great hobby like this. Oh boy if my husband went away for even a week, he'd come home to a farm, or a even a city zoo....hee hee!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Ohhh BTW, they sent pics of the females I would be getting. I don't know much about females but I believe in the other post someone said to get ones with a more straight edge tail, which these do not....wonder if that is a problem? They are so very pretty....but I do notice the curved edges to the tail....

For my white boy:










For my red crystal dragon boy:













What do you think?


Edit: Actually, maybe these ones are good for matching with the rosetails because they do not have as much tail, I remember reading that too!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Where is your hubby stationed? That must be so tough....good to have a great hobby like this. Oh boy if my husband went away for even a week, he'd come home to a farm, or a even a city zoo....hee hee!


He's off in Iraq.. not gonna go in to more detail than that. And yes, we have a farm too! 2 cats, lots 'o bettas, thumbnail dart frogs, community tank full of platys and guppies, and a daughter hahaha. We are giving our community tank fish to my parents and converting the 55 gallon in to his desert terrarium.

As for the girls... I actually think the white girl looks pretty good. She's not full 180, but I think that'd work for your benefit in the rosetail issue. She does have pretty sharp edges though! Her anal is a little long in the back... but you can pick the best fry to spawn back with the daddy for better finnage. I don't know if I like the female for the red crystal, but then again I personally wouldn't breed that guy. However, I guarantee you that people would love to buy the fry for pets! So if you find homes for the fry and want to keep some yourself, then go for it, who cares about absolute perfect finnage! My plakats are prob not going to bed show quality, but I know people will want them. 

Oh gosh once you read through the standards for show bettas you'll be blown away. It's so intense! I thought my plakats were pretty decent, but apparently not.... haha. Just goes to show you that there can be a high demand for the betta, but it's not an ideal specimen..


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful choices you made....I LOVE the #1 MG male and of course the white on Aquabid.....I actually bid on that male......He is a supurb white! Your girls are real pretty too! Good luck with all of them....


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Beautiful choices you made....I LOVE the #1 MG male and of course the white on Aquabid.....I actually bid on that male......He is a supurb white! Your girls are real pretty too! Good luck with all of them....



Hey Martinismommy! I have heard so many good things about you, nice to meet ya Thanks for the kind words. I didn't go for the white you went for (he is soooo lovely!) I got another one, the one I pictured....just love him!

What is your opinion on the whole rose tail thing? Curious

I'm so excited to get these beauties in the mail....hope they make it alright....


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw the white male you bought he is lovely.....As far as the rosetail goes I do not breed them....If I get a rosetail in a spawn it is sold.......I like a nice tight caudal with smooth edges......


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> I'm so excited to get these beauties in the mail....hope they make it alright....


I hope they do too! I lost one after a couple days...


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> He's off in Iraq.. not gonna go in to more detail than that. And yes, we have a farm too! 2 cats, lots 'o bettas, thumbnail dart frogs, community tank full of platys and guppies, and a daughter hahaha. We are giving our community tank fish to my parents and converting the 55 gallon in to his desert terrarium.
> 
> As for the girls... I actually think the white girl looks pretty good. She's not full 180, but I think that'd work for your benefit in the rosetail issue. She does have pretty sharp edges though! Her anal is a little long in the back... but you can pick the best fry to spawn back with the daddy for better finnage. I don't know if I like the female for the red crystal, but then again I personally wouldn't breed that guy. However, I guarantee you that people would love to buy the fry for pets! So if you find homes for the fry and want to keep some yourself, then go for it, who cares about absolute perfect finnage! My plakats are prob not going to bed show quality, but I know people will want them.
> 
> Oh gosh once you read through the standards for show bettas you'll be blown away. It's so intense! I thought my plakats were pretty decent, but apparently not.... haha. Just goes to show you that there can be a high demand for the betta, but it's not an ideal specimen..



First off, I thank you for your husbands service!!

Secondly, awww I'm jealous, you have a farm! That massive desert terrarium sounds like a DREAM! I used to have about 50 hermit crabs in a 70 gallon with humidifiers, filtered ponds, the works. It was such a conversation piece when people came over. I loved it, I would sit for hours watching those crabs. Sadly I had to give it to a good friend from a hermit crab forum when my hubby and I set out on an RV full time and sold everything else and got rid of the condo! Well, she certainly felt lucky, I can tell you....ha ha! I just recently got another studio condo for my new mineral makeup biz which is why I am looking into this hobby. I have room now, yay! Still RVing but for half the year we'll be back in Toronto where the condo is, and when we take off, my childhood friend (who got me INTO Bettas years ago) is going to look after everything while we're gone. Works out nice!


Thank you so much with your opinion on the females. You notice things I don't....! I don't know if I will breed the dragon or not, but figured to get the female just in case, ya know? What don't you like about her, or is it just that you wouldn't try with the male?

I really have to join the IBC soon. Just had to make sure I had enough in my paypal account which I haven't used for ages....so I can pay for my new friends before their shipping date on the 13th! Then I can worry about setting up that account again.

Your plakets are gorgeous BTW. Such colors! I do really love your blue marbled guys though....I really love DTs....I would love to get one in the spring....


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> I saw the white male you bought he is lovely.....As far as the rosetail goes I do not breed them....If I get a rosetail in a spawn it is sold.......I like a nice tight caudal with smooth edges......



Thanks so much for your opinion! I really appreciate it!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Thank you so much with your opinion on the females. You notice things I don't....! I don't know if I will breed the dragon or not, but figured to get the female just in case, ya know? What don't you like about her, or is it just that you wouldn't try with the male?
> 
> I really have to join the IBC soon. Just had to make sure I had enough in my paypal account which I haven't used for ages....so I can pay for my new friends before their shipping date on the 13th! Then I can worry about setting up that account again.
> 
> Your plakets are gorgeous BTW. Such colors! I do really love your blue marbled guys though....I really love DTs....I would love to get one in the spring....


The female just doesn't have ideal finnage.. but really it's not a big deal if they aren't showing. Plus she'd look great in a sorority! Who knows, she may not affect the fry that much with her proportions. It's a gamble!

I know what you mean about paypal. I cracked open an account I made in college haha... barely remembered my info!

Thanks for the compliments on the bettas  I am in love with DTs above all else! They are much more active and don't sacrifice big flowy fins for it! I would just breed DTs if there was more interest in them, but plakats are all the rage now hah.

We'll have to keep each other in the breeding loop, I'd love to get some fry from your white pair!! AND I'll prob have some great DTs too


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> The female just doesn't have ideal finnage.. but really it's not a big deal if they aren't showing. Plus she'd look great in a sorority! Who knows, she may not affect the fry that much with her proportions. It's a gamble!
> 
> I know what you mean about paypal. I cracked open an account I made in college haha... barely remembered my info!
> 
> ...



I agree with you on the DT. I think they are fabulous. I was never really into Plakets, oh long flowing fins have won me over....

I am so sad I don't have a DT yet!

Ok, I think that's a great idea for a trade! Can't WAIT to see your DT spawn!!!!  I loooove the blue marbled too! So gorgeous.

We must keep in touch


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love the white male but the red is a no-no. Nice fins though.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I love the white male but the red is a no-no. Nice fins though.




Awww! Hehe! I love both!
Ahhh rosetails. *sigh*

Well two more female pics have come in! One for the platinum butterfly and one for the mustard gas boy.

Platinum:










MG:











Very excited....!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oooo you're gonna have a great mustard gas pair!! So cool!

I also think it's neat that you can see the butterfly on the platinum girl! I hardly ever see butterfly females...


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Oooo you're gonna have a great mustard gas pair!! So cool!
> 
> I also think it's neat that you can see the butterfly on the platinum girl! I hardly ever see butterfly females...



I know, I saw the mustard female and I was like, WOW you can tell they are siblings, and I'm not even overly savvy on the standards. She looked pretty good!

Is that true about the butterfly? HA! I showed my husband and I was like, look you can see the BF in her! Very cool!


So hmmm, what happens if you cross a BF and a MG?! Next thing I have to read about....lol!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

MG girl looks nice , platinum girl has some scale issues. This could be from rosetail breeding in the genetic background. I wouldn't breed her, because of the risk of X factor offspring.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> MG girl looks nice , platinum girl has some scale issues. This could be from rosetail breeding in the genetic background. I wouldn't breed her, because of the risk of X factor offspring.



Thanks beat2020 for the info. I did notice the scales, more uneven. Interesting. Is it the norm to request a different female or will all of the female siblings likely be the same? I think she is so sweet otherwise, but I ohh and awwwee at most fish, sooooo....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm going to hijack this thread again for a moment, but also cuz I want your opinion too.. I know I said I was done with purchases, but this guy looks amazing to me, and I've read the show standards haha... but I'm not convinced I have the eye for it yet. So how does he look to everyone else?


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I'm going to hijack this thread again for a moment, but also cuz I want your opinion too.. I know I said I was done with purchases, but this guy looks amazing to me, and I've read the show standards haha... but I'm not convinced I have the eye for it yet. So how does he look to everyone else?





OMG! HAHA!
I was looking at this guy ALL DAY today!!!!
He IS perfect, I was telling my hubby how I thought this fish was more to the standard than most I had seen. 

So, even with my limited experience, YES! If you get him, we are going to have to do some more trades/business;-)

I wish I had room for him now!


EDIT: Wait a min, when was this guy posted? Maybe it was another I was referring to, but this one looks so similar to the one I was looking at today....

Either way, gorgeous! Is his bottom fin too low or is that ok? His color lines match up real nice....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Aww I feel bad taking your fish if you were looking at him... but if you don't have room I'll totally bid on him and get to breeding hah. Love those DTs! I'm second guessing breeding one of my DTs now anyways... he's actually a pet store betta and even though he is incredible looking I'm nervous about genes he might be carrying... So I'd like another DT guy to replace him in the breeding program.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Aww I feel bad taking your fish if you were looking at him... but if you don't have room I'll totally bid on him and get to breeding hah. Love those DTs! I'm second guessing breeding one of my DTs now anyways... he's actually a pet store betta and even though he is incredible looking I'm nervous about genes he might be carrying... So I'd like another DT guy to replace him in the breeding program.



Hey, no no, he's yours, you're too sweet! Actually I'm all for you taking him, cause I have no room ha ha....I would LOVE to see what you get from him. He's a stunner to me. Go for it!

Don't let anyone take him away! I hope he's a Buy It Now....I forget....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Don't let anyone take him away! I hope he's a Buy It Now....I forget....


Sadly he's not, but he's only got 20 hrs left and no bids... I asked the seller if he had a single tail sibling female available and if I could see pics. So exciting! I really have to go buy dividers now haha.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Sadly he's not, but he's only got 20 hrs left and no bids... I asked the seller if he had a single tail sibling female available and if I could see pics. So exciting! I really have to go buy dividers now haha.



Oh man! I hate non buy it nows. They stress me out! I really hope you get him. Wowza! When he sends the pics of the female post it here, I'd love to see. Exciting. Set like 5 alarms for 19 hours and 50 minutes from now;-)


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Alright! Here's the female... Not too shabby I'd say. Her anal fin might be a little long too... but maybe in subsequent spawn it'll fix?? I think I'll go ahead and get her too!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The MG female is simply gorgeous! She looks like some girls I have bred through the years...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The MG pair is to die for... seriously they're enough to make me re-consider my breeding hiatus. Your extremely lucky to get your hands on such a nice pair for your first spawn. Those fry will go very quickly.

The white male is also gorgeous. I'm usually not one for whites but his dorsal is amazing and the female is gorgeous as well.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

You are a lucky devil being able to indulge in the best fish. Can't wait to see your spawns and hope all goes well! You are doing exactly what I would be doing if I had the time so I'm excited for you


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey everyone! Ok I am going to respond to everyone is just a moment but I am having a breakdown! LOL! Should I get this guy? I am in love with him....but have to REALLY make room for him. I do have a spare 2.5g tank for him. 

I am falling for his colors and long fins....again!




















I have to decide in like five min, if anyone sees this! ACK!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Alright! Here's the female... Not too shabby I'd say. Her anal fin might be a little long too... but maybe in subsequent spawn it'll fix?? I think I'll go ahead and get her too!



Oh wow, is she EVER pretty! Oh do it do it! I love her colors. I noticed the long anal fin but I really like it! That will be quite the pair....please update and let us know that you got them!

YAY!



Also, thank you to everyone who responded, I love your input. Wow, everyone likes that MG Will for sure be my first attempt at breeding.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Hey everyone! Ok I am going to respond to everyone is just a moment but I am having a breakdown! LOL! Should I get this guy? I am in love with him....but have to REALLY make room for him. I do have a spare 2.5g tank for him.
> 
> I am falling for his colors and long fins....again!
> 
> I have to decide in like five min, if anyone sees this! ACK!


Aw sorry I wasn't on... did you end up getting him? I saw him and I thought he was pretty... I didn't care for the color on him, but everyone likes different things!

And ya I'm getting the pair. He even cut me a deal and I'm paying less than what they are on AB  Now I don't feel like I have to breed Harley, so I can make a good decision.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Aw sorry I wasn't on... did you end up getting him? I saw him and I thought he was pretty... I didn't care for the color on him, but everyone likes different things!
> 
> And ya I'm getting the pair. He even cut me a deal and I'm paying less than what they are on AB  Now I don't feel like I have to breed Harley, so I can make a good decision.




Heya! 

Oh yay!!!! Congrats! Wow, I never even tried bargaining with them, I heard people do it and I'm killer at it, but for some reason didn't try. Did he just offer it to you or did you bring it up? How cool though. Who was the seller again? Who is your transhipper BTW?

And yes, I did end up getting him. I have a white and platinum already, but I am a sucker for this one, and for pink/peach. I always wanted one with pink on him. I didn't even bother asking for a female, because I need him to ship ASAP so I can get him into Pegasus the transhipper by Friday, which I don't even know for sure if they can. Figured I can cross him with another female I already have down the road....

Ok, that's it, I cannot look at Aquabid anymore. Net nanny for Aquabid ASAP! 

Congrats again. Lemme know when they come in, how they are, etc. My guys are arriving on Friday, but I will be on a trip in the Keys until Monday morning, so I am picking them up then. Pegasus wouldn't have been able to ship them to me before then anyway, darned weekend....



P.S. That huge yellow I loved has gone up 10 bids to $40. My goodness!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Heya!
> 
> Oh yay!!!! Congrats! Wow, I never even tried bargaining with them, I heard people do it and I'm killer at it, but for some reason didn't try. Did he just offer it to you or did you bring it up? How cool though. Who was the seller again? Who is your transhipper BTW?
> 
> ...


Hah ya, I need to stop looking at AB... I need to start actually breeding them!

The seller was Koblarp1960 and I refused the first female he sent so he dropped the price and offered a different one. I use Linda Olson.. I'm probably going to try another for the next shipment... I had 4 fish arrive at Linda's on Monday and I still haven't heard from her. I hate that. Now she'll have to hold them over the weekend since I'm moving cross country on Friday.

It's always iffy getting those imports in. I lost one almost right away last time and one of my males hasn't started eating yet... depressed probably. But, it's the gamble we take for quality.

Good luck with your shipment!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Hah ya, I need to stop looking at AB... I need to start actually breeding them!
> 
> The seller was Koblarp1960 and I refused the first female he sent so he dropped the price and offered a different one. I use Linda Olson.. I'm probably going to try another for the next shipment... I had 4 fish arrive at Linda's on Monday and I still haven't heard from her. I hate that. Now she'll have to hold them over the weekend since I'm moving cross country on Friday.
> 
> ...




Wow well that's great that he went down in price! What was wrong with the first female, do you have a pic?

Holy, 4 days?! So what exactly do these transhippers do while keeping the fish so long? Do they keep them in the original bags?!?! Don't they need fresh water? I think I'd be ripping my hair out at this point....

I didn't hear back from an email before I ordered my fish (was asking Pegasus a question) so after I ordered them I just called him at 9am and left a message. He called me right back and said he'd feed them on the weekend for me, and that he'd see me on the 17th for pick up. So far so good....I have heard TERRIBLE things about him, but I am going to give him a chance (no choice since I'm in Miami right now!) and for sure report back here. It's also good that I can pick them up I think, more chance they will be ok! 

Do people generally have bad luck with fish arriving well? :-( I think I would just die if any of mine didn't make it. I have 9 lives to feel responsible for! Eeeek! :shock:


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The other female was a DT and since I'm breeding them I couldn't have a DTxDT, and no I don't have a pic.

I am actually trying Jennifer this next shipment. She has a delivery on the 17th and Linda's next one is on the 24th. Obvious choice hah!

I'm trusting that my fish are ok... if not then she'll have to reimburse me if they didn't arrive to her DOA. Hopefully she can care for them over the weekend :/ Jennifer apparently takes the fish out and puts them in a bowl in her heated fish room... I'd assume Linda does somewhat the same.

BTW, LUCKY YOU being near a transhipper.. so cheap!! My shipping is fairly horrendous haha.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> The other female was a DT and since I'm breeding them I couldn't have a DTxDT, and no I don't have a pic.
> 
> I am actually trying Jennifer this next shipment. She has a delivery on the 17th and Linda's next one is on the 24th. Obvious choice hah!
> 
> ...



Wow, they actually put them in bowls?! That's pretty cool. I don't think Pegasus does that, but who knows. I don't dare ask....lol! Just the vibe I got, ya know?

I know, I feel very lucky to be near one right now. That's why I'm getting my guys now, and not before I go back to Canada, I don't know when I'll be near one next! Maybe in Texas, but I saw these guys and was sold

I just wish I was in the Miami area on Friday and Saturday, I'll spend my entire time in the keys like, FREAKING OUT about my babies!

How much shipping are you being charged? Do they charge per shipment or per fish?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

They charge both ways.. There's the handling for fish, but I only pay one shipping cost if they all fit in one box. That's about $35 for shipping and like $10 for handling fees. So I try to consolidate as many orders as possible!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> They charge both ways.. There's the handling for fish, but I only pay one shipping cost if they all fit in one box. That's about $35 for shipping and like $10 for handling fees. So I try to consolidate as many orders as possible!



Wow, yup it can sure get expensive! Hopefully we all very successful in breeding beautiful fishes to rival Thailand beauties! Wouldn't we be in trouble then huh? Probably end up spending more....haha!

So what kind of set up are you going to have? I was looking at drip systems, very cool. Wonder if it's possible to make one on a smaller scale? What are you keeping your babies in, etc etc? 

I was reading up on the different breeding methods too, not sure which one I am all for. I was rather fascinated with the whole 'leaving the father in' with the babies. Neat stuff.

So much to learn....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I figure I'm going to take baby steps. My first spawn I'm using the hobbyist method of bare bottom 10 gallon. Once the fry get aggressive I'll be moving the males to canning jars temporarily. I was looking at the beanie baby boxes too... But I have tons of canning jars available.

Next I want to try the planted tank method.. I don't anticipate a huge turnout w that so I'm gonna spawn one of the lesser pairs in that at first. I always find more success using natural methods in general though so I'm fairly excited for that. Plus planted tanks look very nice.

I'm figuring on starting w one of my plakat pairs. Even though he isn't eating, Helios blows amazing bubble nests... Maybe a female will pick him up. If not, id like to fit in a spawning before he gives up on life :/

I haven't had luck in the past w my pairs... I got a few pointers for introducing the male and female so hopefully I'll figure something out. You can find them in the thread "I have the worst luck w pairs" under this breeding section.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

monroe0704 said:


> I'm trusting that my fish are ok... if not then she'll have to reimburse me if they didn't arrive to her DOA. Hopefully she can care for them over the weekend :/* Jennifer apparently takes the fish out and puts them in a bowl in her heated fish room... I'd assume Linda does somewhat the same.*
> 
> BTW, LUCKY YOU being near a transhipper.. so cheap!! My shipping is fairly horrendous haha.


 ??? Why is she doing that? The Thai have requested the transhippers not to unbag or rebag the fish. They'll do fine in those bags for weeks. Linda actually has a shelf of cups and jars for injured fish and tanks for flowerhorns.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> ??? Why is she doing that? The Thai have requested the transhippers not to unbag or rebag the fish. They'll do fine in those bags for weeks. Linda actually has a shelf of cups and jars for injured fish and tanks for flowerhorns.


Hmmmm, so they can last that long in those bags? That makes me feel better....my Bettas will be at the transhippers for two days! Maybe three!

He said he was going to 'be nice and feed them'. Should I advice him not to....or....?


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I figure I'm going to take baby steps. My first spawn I'm using the hobbyist method of bare bottom 10 gallon. Once the fry get aggressive I'll be moving the males to canning jars temporarily. I was looking at the beanie baby boxes too... But I have tons of canning jars available.
> 
> Next I want to try the planted tank method.. I don't anticipate a huge turnout w that so I'm gonna spawn one of the lesser pairs in that at first. I always find more success using natural methods in general though so I'm fairly excited for that. Plus planted tanks look very nice.
> 
> ...



Wow, you have everything figured out....it's making me feel disorganized HAHA! I am going to check that thread out now....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

StarSpun said:


> Hmmmm, so they can last that long in those bags? That makes me feel better....my Bettas will be at the transhippers for two days! Maybe three!
> 
> He said he was going to 'be nice and feed them'. Should I advice him not to....or....?


 Just fair warning...Pegasus has a bad rep. Good thing you're picking them up from him because I heard he sucks at packing.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Just fair warning...Pegasus has a bad rep. Good thing you're picking them up from him because I heard he sucks at packing.



Yes....I have been reading many bad reviews on him everywhere. I will post back here the results on the 17th, for sure! 

Have you had any bad experience with him or know anyone who did personally? If so, would love to talk, just so I know what to expect and how best to handle it! ;-)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

StarSpun said:


> Yes....I have been reading many bad reviews on him everywhere. I will post back here the results on the 17th, for sure!
> 
> Have you had any bad experience with him or know anyone who did personally? If so, would love to talk, just so I know what to expect and how best to handle it! ;-)


 I actually live near Linda...hehe.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I actually live near Linda...hehe.


Ahhh, lucky;-) Is there no word about the transhipper from Texas at all? Will be spending my spring in Texas, so was curious, in case I find my way onto Aqua Bid again....ha! ;-)


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok I know MrVampire like Linda, but I am having nothing but problems w her. She said she emailed me, which she didn't and I checked my spam folder. And now she has lost one of my fish. Hopefully she didn't send it off to someone else!!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Ok I know MrVampire like Linda, but I am having nothing but problems w her. She said she emailed me, which she didn't and I checked my spam folder. And now she has lost one of my fish. Hopefully she didn't send it off to someone else!!



She 'lost' one of you fish? Ohhh man. That would send me right off my rocker! That's HORRIBLE! :-(


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Well this is interesting. One of my shipments have been canceled because of 'problems at Miami airport due to snow'.

*looks around*

Where's the snow?! LOL! It's gonna be 75 this weekend, so I'm thinking no snow eh!

I am guessing there is a stopover or something, but anyway I wonder if the rest of my shipments would also be held back. She is saying about a week. It would mean that I have to drive two hours instead of 20 minutes (we're moving the RV a bit north of Miami!) to pick up from Pegasus, but that might work out better because the fish won't be with him for two days, as I would pick up right away. Guess we'll wait and see what the verdict is!

*stress stress stress*


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree it's super stressful to get these fish around moves! Linda still hasn't gotten back to me about my 4th fish... she said I only have 3 there but the seller is asking why I haven't received my fish yet, and I have an email from him to Linda saying he sent them... I'm a little upset since I'm going to be away from my computer for the next few days. I don't even know if my fish are ok, and if they will be ok over the weekend..


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I agree it's super stressful to get these fish around moves! Linda still hasn't gotten back to me about my 4th fish... she said I only have 3 there but the seller is asking why I haven't received my fish yet, and I have an email from him to Linda saying he sent them... I'm a little upset since I'm going to be away from my computer for the next few days. I don't even know if my fish are ok, and if they will be ok over the weekend..



UGGGHHHH, that is HORRIBLE, really. And you tried calling and stuff I assume. I don't know how some people manage a business, y'know? I think we need more transhippers! A little competition would straiten this all out.

Will you have a phone where you are going? If so, you could get the seller/transshipper to CC anything about the fish to someone, and then they could call or text you with the details. Just a thought! If you don't have anyone, I wouldn't mind. I'm on the 'puter 24/7, as I work online, etc. But ya, worrying about this on while away is just not fun:-(


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

StarSpun said:


> UGGGHHHH, that is HORRIBLE, really. And you tried calling and stuff I assume. I don't know how some people manage a business, y'know? *I think we need more transhippers! A little competition would straiten this all out.*
> 
> Will you have a phone where you are going? If so, you could get the seller/transshipper to CC anything about the fish to someone, and then they could call or text you with the details. Just a thought! If you don't have anyone, I wouldn't mind. I'm on the 'puter 24/7, as I work online, etc. But ya, worrying about this on while away is just not fun:-(


 I think when I'm older I'll do it. It seems like everyone complains about transhippers...I might as well try to be a good one.

She "lost" your fish....that dosen't sound right. She has been having email issues for awhile....something with MSN...I believe her on that since my MSN dosen't even work. I wonder what could be going on.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I think when I'm older I'll do it. It seems like everyone complains about transhippers...I might as well try to be a good one.
> 
> She "lost" your fish....that dosen't sound right. She has been having email issues for awhile....something with MSN...I believe her on that since my MSN dosen't even work. I wonder what could be going on.


All I know is that Greatbettas sent an email to her CCing me saying he shipped them for Jan 9. She told me that I only have 3 fish from Banleang, when I should have 1 from Greatbettas as well. I'm trying to figure out where he is. Greatbettas asked me today if I had received the fish yet and verified that they had shipped it. It's a mystery.

BUT she is holding the fish over the weekend so that's good.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

monroe0704 said:


> All I know is that Greatbettas sent an email to her CCing me saying he shipped them for Jan 9. She told me that I only have 3 fish from Banleang, when I should have 1 from Greatbettas as well. I'm trying to figure out where he is. Greatbettas asked me today if I had received the fish yet and verified that they had shipped it. It's a mystery.
> 
> BUT she is holding the fish over the weekend so that's good.


 Hmm....yeah she finally got settled and organized in her new place so she has everything set up...set up a spawn of imbellis I was drooling over.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok so an update on the events at hand....

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=59838

Monroe, I hope you get your fishes this week!


----------

